# best places to go and see in dubai



## vanessakoehler (Dec 21, 2009)

hey

i just moved to Dubai (2 days ago) 
my husband is working long hours and i wanted to know what's to do in Dubai on your own any advise on what to look out for,
where not to go,
best places to shop for food and household goods etc............ 
best places to go out 
any advise what to do on new years eve 
and are there any organizations you can volunteer with for a couple hours a week 
i appreciate the help
thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

I suggest you start by buying a copy of Time Out (Dhs7) as that lists all sorts of things to do and what is going on. Also take a look at the sticky thread about what's on & things to do. (I'll update it in the next day or so.)

As for advice about shopping etc, that partly depends on where you live, how far you are willing to travel & if you have a car. Just about everywhere is safe on your own.



-


----------



## vanessakoehler (Dec 21, 2009)

thanx i'll do that


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

mmmm there are more things but you must tell me what do you like ispicaly


----------



## de_fleur (Jul 6, 2009)

Watch the dubai fountain at Dubal Mall. Very soothing!


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 to Dubai Mall fountain & the time out magazine, you can also have a look at Burj Dubai over there... it is going to be opening on the 4th of Jan. Not sure what the opening will look like but there will be something as that's an iconic place.

although Dubai is often thought as a miracle, it isn't actually. there isn't much to see here.

I and my wife are going to the Long's bar at Rotana Towers for the New Year's eve. it's a good pub, our favourite here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ilya said:


> +1 to Dubai Mall fountain & the time out magazine, you can also have a look at Burj Dubai over there... it is going to be opening on the 4th of Jan. Not sure what the opening will look like but there will be something as that's an iconic place.
> 
> although Dubai is often thought as a miracle, it isn't actually. there isn't much to see here.
> 
> I and my wife are going to the Long's bar at Rotana Towers for the New Year's eve. it's a good pub, our favourite here.


There is loads to see and do in Dubai and the UAE, if you look for it. 

Longs bar? AndyC - care to comment?  I promise that there are many many much nicer places to go. 

-


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There is loads to see and do in Dubai and the UAE, if you look for it.
> 
> Longs bar? AndyC - care to comment?  I promise that there are many many much nicer places to go.
> 
> -


I agree with loads to see in the UAE. Though in Dubai itself there is nothing really special except for a few artificial landmarks you wouldn't go to see a second time.

I don't know why you don't like the Long's bar, but if all people's tastes were the same there wouldn't be many different places. Every place has its own visitors. Long's atmosphere and chicken wings remind me the hard rock cafe that I really miss here.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

ilya said:


> I agree with loads to see in the UAE. Though in Dubai itself there is nothing really special except for a few artificial landmarks you wouldn't go to see a second time.
> 
> I don't know why you don't like the Long's bar, but if all people's tastes were the same there wouldn't be many different places. Every place has its own visitors. Long's atmosphere and chicken wings remind me the hard rock cafe that I really miss here.


Completely understand where you are coming from. We live and work here and are entitled to our opinions and tastes! I love and hate the place. My first feeling on Dubai was that it was very pretentious and unfriendly but I searched well and made some lovely, down-to-earth friends and had some very memorable times with my husband and children.



Getting back to places to visit: Beaches; Jumeriah beach residence is a lovely beach but so is Jumeriah beach park which has toilets and cafe on site, sun loungers and unbrellas to hire. Dubai Mall has a stunning aquarium which I could spend a long time appreciating. Mall of Emirates is fun for shopping plus has the Ski Dubai. I spent a lovely afternoon at the Burj Al Arab having afternoon tea. Dubai Zoo was interesting but also can be upsetting due to the sizes of the animals homes but if you can cope with that it is worth a visit. Souk Madinat is beautiful to have a drink and meal and also to look round the shops etc. Dubai Museum is intesting and then perhaps you could have a boat trip on the Dubai Creek.

Will email more later but have just put the kids to bed so am ready for tea.

Enjoy!

Happyhour


----------

